# Nifty Streptocarpus



## John M (Jan 17, 2015)

Here are a couple of my recent acquisitions. I bought them to use as propagating material; but, I've only had the nerve to cut off a few of the leaves. I'm enjoying the show too much. The stems in bloom now were grown by me; but, I still haven't had either plant for more than a few months. 

Interestingly, the Roulette Cherry that has the red flowers with the big, striking white eye produced one "sport" stem of solid red flowers. Even the stem is red, as compared to the normal green one next to it. Both stems came from the base of the same leaf. I like both colours; so, I selfed all the flowers to see what I get in the offspring.

Also, the Roulette Azur had mostly blue flowers with a bright white eye, when I bought it. These next round of blooms that it grew in my conditions have the white extending so far out from the centre of the blooms, that it appears to be almost pushing the blue right off the edge!


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh! Streptocarpus was one of my favourites when I was a boy! I propagated a plant with leaf cuttings and gave away the results to the neighbours. Brings sweet memories, perhaps its time to do it over again, and with sinninga as well? This is serious John, you are diverting my focus now!oke:


----------



## Secundino (Jan 17, 2015)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:Streptocarpus, Sinningia and - Archimenes! .....troublesome youth!!!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 17, 2015)

Oooooh pretty!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG!!!!! They are gorgeous!!! Maybe the nicest I've seen yet, and I've seen a lot!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 17, 2015)

It reminds me of my preorchid days when I fell in love with gesneriads and even african violets. I'm returning to them somewhat with Stephanottis and some palm trees. What's next? A gloxinia?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice, that's a whole different taste of poisons!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 18, 2015)

I agree, those are two of the nicest strep's I have seen. I used to grow these so they bring back fond memories for me to. Always appreciated the colorful flowers especially in winter.


----------

